# DAV - 25 year anniversay seminar with Datu Kelly Worden was a great success!!!



## Dieter (Oct 31, 2010)

Hello all,

this weekend we had the 25 year anniversary seminar of the DAV with Datu Kelly Worden as a guest instructor.

It was a great event.

First we had black belt examinations (10 for 1st Dan and 3 for 2nd Dan) and then the seminar.

Almost 200 seminar participants made it the biggest DAV event ever !!
See a picture of the participants here:

http://www.abanico.de/Teilnehmer-k.jpg

In the evening we had a buffet dinner and the a little gala night, where we showed the 25 year history of the DAV in a power point presentation. We honored a few longtime members and had a few demonstrations, and informed everybody about the future events, so also the Modern Arnis healing camp in Buffalo was  covered in great detail, before we went celebrating with some good old time dance music till early in the morning.

Next day another great seminar from Kelly and then everybody left the event happy to have been part of one of the best and biggest DAV events ever.


Greetings

Datu Dieter


----------



## James Miller (Oct 31, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Oct 31, 2010)

Way to go, Dieter!  I'll bet Kelly was a big hit!

Dan


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 31, 2010)

Cool Dieter!  Your Modern Arnis organization is certainly the envy of the world!


----------



## Dieter (Oct 31, 2010)

Dan Anderson said:


> Way to go, Dieter!  I'll bet Kelly was a big hit!
> 
> Dan



He certainly was.
It was great that we had him here and the people loved him and what/how he taught.

Dieter


----------



## Dieter (Oct 31, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Cool Dieter!  Your Modern Arnis organization is certainly the envy of the world!



Thank you Brian.
We try our best  and we enjoy what we ade doing and we do it with passion.

Dieter


----------



## chris arena (Oct 31, 2010)

Two Datus in da house!

Had to have been a great event! 200 attendee's! Wow!


----------



## Brian Johns (Nov 2, 2010)

Fantastic job! The group picture is quite impressive and quite a turnout as well!


----------



## graywolf (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, what a turnout!  I've always wanted to train with Datu Kelly, but haven't been able to make the 3000 mile trip yet to meet him.  
Cordially, Howard Vanderbeck


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 7, 2010)

Howard,

Come to Buffalo in July for the Reunion Camp and you will.

Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 7, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## chris arena (Nov 8, 2010)

Datu Kelly Worden has recently planned an East Coast Water & Steel event. Check out his websiee. www.kellyworden.com.

For those up here in Washington State, he has also just announced a Tacoma, WA. seminar for Saturday, 12-4-10. Should be a big one as well. Flyer will be available shortly.

Chris A.


----------



## Dieter (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello all


OK, sometimes it takes a while, but here is the seminar and 25th anniversary article in english.

Enjoy

http://www.modernarnis.de/english/_aktuelles2010_25jahredav_bericht.shtml


Greetings

Datu Dieter


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 31, 2011)

Impressive!

Dan


----------

